# Back workout



## HickeyNC (Feb 27, 2001)

hey everyone, I was just curious about what kind of back routine you all have. I never really feel like i can work my back as hard as i can work anything else. If you want i could post my work out, but i have given more than a few excersises a try and none of them really seem to give me a great pumped feeling. Any suggestions?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 27, 2001)

I did back this morning, here's what I did --

Pulldowns 2 working sets of 10 
Pullups 2 weighted sets of 8
Seated cable rows 3x10
Shrugs bb 2x12
Shrugs db 2x12
Deadlifts 2x10x225lb then 2x8x315lb

done

I change my workout around every month or so or I might just do one diffrent exercise, mix it up a bit. 

I find with back, you have to concentrate on the movement more and use a medium weight so your back does the work and not your arms.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 27, 2001)

Holy shit, did I realy do 15 sets, guess so, normaly I don't do that many (more like 12) but all I did was back thismorning.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Feb 27, 2001)

You're an animal Scotty!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
If you build it they will come


----------



## EarWax (Feb 27, 2001)

Here is mine..it's a ab/back day
3 sets of 10 reps each except for the first three which depends on how many I can do.

Machine Crunches  
Inclined Situps
Pull-Ups  
One-Arm DB Bent-Over Row  
Deadlifts 
Machine Low Back Extension
Machine Seated Rows
T-Bar
Dumbell Shrugs

My back only gets a workout from high volume.

Dang Scotty, those deadlift weights just made me feel tired just looking at them.  



[This message has been edited by EarWax (edited 02-27-2001).]


----------



## Mule (Feb 27, 2001)

Here is mine.
*Pull-ups do them until I get 35 reps (working my way back to 50)(1min rest)
*3 sets of pulldowns HEAVY (1.5min rest)
*3 sets of some type of rows (switch: t-bar, machine, cable, bentover. everyweek)
*3 sets of One arm dumbell rows (1min)
Superset cable chins (3X12)--> pulldowns (3X12) --> straight arm pushdowns(3X12)(1min)
*4 sets of upright rows (heavy)(2min)
superset DB shrugs and reverse grip upright rows on cable (both 3x12) (1min)

If ya dont get all the reps on the super sets thats ok. Do as many as ya can.


----------



## ZONE (Feb 28, 2001)

Here is ZONE's back routine:

Deads 3 sets to warm up and Work up to my 2 work sets.
Shrugs 2 sets
BB rows 3 sets 
Chins 2 sets 

then move into Bi's and forearms. 

ZONE will be doing this tonight instead of watching Temtation Island.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Thoughts are more powerful then Matter


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 28, 2001)

Hey Zone, don't you find your to tired after deads to do anything els for back? 

I've never done deads first so I'm just wondering, I don't want to blow a whole workout doing them first then not being able to do other exercises cause I'm burnt.


----------

